# portage >= 2.2.x installieren.

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal KDE 4.2 testen.

Nun habe ich gelesen dass man auf portage 2.2 updaten soll.

Da ja nun die 2.2 "masked" ist. habe ich die entsprechenden Einträge in "/etc/portage/package.unmask" und in "/etc/portage/package.keywords" gemacht, aber leider wird nur versucht die 2.1.6.11 zu "remergen".

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge -av portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.11  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Habe das etwas vergessen??

----------

## NixZuTun

Wie sehen denn deine Einträge dort aus? Ich habe einfach 

```
=sys-apps/portage-2.2*
```

in beiden stehen und es funktioniert bestens.

----------

## 3PO

 *NixZuTun wrote:*   

> .... Ich habe einfach 
> 
> ```
> =sys-apps/portage-2.2*
> ```
> ...

 

Das kann so nicht funktionieren:

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: sys-apps/portage-2.2*
```

Ich habe dann in beide folgendes eingetragen:

```
>=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc33
```

Damit geht es.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NixZuTun

Du hast ja auch laut Fehlermeldung beim ersten mal offensichtlich das "=" vergessen. Dann kann es auch nicht gehen!  :Wink:  Aber Hauptsache es läuft jetzt!

----------

## 3PO

Bin wieder zurück zur alten protage Version, die 2.2. brachte folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

                                                                                /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

                                                                                /mnt/data/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Bin wieder zurück zur alten protage Version, die 2.2. brachte folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:
> 
> ...

 

erstmal sind das keine fehlermeldungen, es sind nur warnungen. die erste warnung hast du persönlich verbockt, dein lokales overlay hat kein repo_name eingetragen. die zweite zeile ist ebenfalls obsolete, weil es das gentoo-de overlay nicht mehr gibt und ins sunrise overlay migriert ist.

also: repo_name im lokalen overlay erstellen und layman -d gentoo-de

mfg

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Bin wieder zurück zur alten protage Version, die 2.2. brachte folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:
> 
> ...

 

das ist keine Fehlermeldung, es ist nur ein Hinweis bzw eine Warnung!

Un die Begründung, und wie es zu lösen ist steht auch dabei!

Es ist lediglich ein Hinweis das eines deiner Overlays keinen Namen hat, schreib in die Datei

/usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

wie dein Overlay heißt, dann verschwindet auch dieser Hinweis, und portage kann mit dem Overlay besser umgehen.

Ich nutze portage-2.2 seit der ersten Stunde, habe bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt,

auf die vielen neuen Features möchte ich einfach nicht mehr verzichten...

Ein dickes Lob an die Entwickler  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Oh, da war AmonAmarth ein wenig schneller..

MfG

----------

## 3PO

Danke erstmal für Eure Antworten, leider habe ich immer noch nicht genau verstanden, was ich denn nun genau machen soll.

Ich habe auch mal gegoogeld und beider nirgendwo ein TUT oder Howto zu portage 2.2 gefunden.....

Evtl. kann ja mal Jemand eine etwas ausfühlichere Anleitung posten?

----------

## schachti

Wie AmonAmarth und Josef.95 schon geschrieben haben:

```

echo local > /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name 

layman -d gentoo-de 

```

----------

## 3PO

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Wie AmonAmarth und Josef.95 schon geschrieben haben:
> 
> ```
> 
> echo local > /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name 
> ...

 

Thx, jetzt sind die Warnmeldungen weg.   :Very Happy: 

Allerdings musste ich noch ein:

```
 mkdir /usr/local/portage/profiles
```

 machen, da das Verzeichnis "profiles" bei mir nicht vorhanden war.

----------

## donbruno

hallo 

wollte auch kde 4.2 installieren, allerdings ging es auch mit dem alten protage ohne probleme, hab dazu autounmask genommen, hatte ich aus dem Forum, super tool und dann kde 4.2 installiert.

vielleicht hilft dir das noch.

gruss

Thomas

----------

